# Jigs ----Knots & Thinly slicing blanks



## GPDMTR25 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thinly slicing blanks

I searched around and located several jigs I thought would assist me in pen making. The first one was from VisExp, Syzygy Pens (http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37349). It allows me to safely cut veneer without tear out. I modified the jig so I also can use it to thinly slice a pen blank. The photo shows how I sliced a thin piece off of the maple blank. The piece on the top is used to hold down the blank so I don’t cut the clamp. The blade slightly cuts into this piece. The jig allows me to cut the sheets of veneer I purchase from CSUSA.

The other jig allows me safely cut inserts from pen blanks so I can use them to make pens with knots. (http://www.coleman-family.org/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=1646) I’m finishing my table sled. I plan on installing some tee-nuts on the sled so I can screw the jig onto the sled. I will mark the tee-nuts so I can easily use it in 30, 45 and 60 degrees. I like this jig because it’s make it very safe to cut small inserts from a pen blank. 

Angela


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice jigs and I'm sure they will come in handy.  : )


----------



## Druid (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice jigs & modification


----------



## VisExp (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice looking jig Angela :biggrin:

Another one you might want to look at is a vacuum rip fence.  David Reed Smith has a great article on building one http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/VacuumRipFence/VacuumRipFence.htm 

Very handy for ripping ultra thin pieces safely and accurately.


----------



## Jim Donovan (Sep 22, 2009)

Forgive my ignorance   ...   do you make the Celtic Knot Jig for sale? 
Thanks, Jim


----------

